# Ayuda con simbología



## marsico (Jul 21, 2018)

Buenas gente, me dejaron una licuadora yankee para reparar ( la nena de dueño la conectó a 220 cuando es para 110 ) al desarmarla enseguida se nota la parte quemada y el componente reventado, en la parte de la fuente de tensión, es como un capacitor cerámico, pero la simbologia debajo del mismo no es la de un capacitor no polarizado, mas bien es como la de un zener, que puede ser?

Busqué el componente en internet y no aparece nada, también se me ocurrió que podría ( o debería ) ser un fusible por la simbología,  pero no encontre algun simbolo parecido, salvo que sea alguna variante. El simbolo en cuestión es este:



Me podrán tirar una soga para saber al menos que es? Gracias!

Disculpen, dice ZNR, había pensado que era un zener pero nunca había visto alguno con ésta forma, en internet me aparece como varistor? es un varistor o es un zener? habrá chance de poner algún reemplazo? E código es 10S271K...


----------



## el_patriarca (Jul 21, 2018)

Te respondiste solo absolutamente todo.


----------



## marsico (Jul 21, 2018)

Pero es un varistor? por que aparece como zener? eso no entiendo jaja


----------



## el_patriarca (Jul 21, 2018)

Sí. Es un varistor. Desde el hecho de que parece un capacitor cerámico y su función es de protección (que efectivamente cumplió). No debería ser difícil encontrarlo ya que tienes el código.

Antes de que te manden a moderación te recomiendo que hagas uso del buscador del foro si tienes mas dudas. Y que cuides tu lenguaje. Saludos.


----------



## marsico (Jul 21, 2018)

Uh perdón, tenes razon jaja, se me escapó. El tema es que la licuadora es 110V, los varistores tienen tensiones variadas, será de 130 ? los componentes son de 250 V, relé que posee y 16A ... me llama la atencion, cabe destacar que voló al conectarla a 220.. el lunes voy a ver si lo consigo para probarlo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 21, 2018)

Quitá el varistor y reemplazá el fusible , debería andar. Luego reponés el varistor.


----------



## marsico (Jul 21, 2018)

No tiene fusible, o no lo vi, me resulto muy raro, esta todo cocinado en la parte de varistor y nada mas


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 21, 2018)

Varistor se pone en corto y quema fusible SMD anterior a él  . . .  el viejo truco del fusible "escondido"


----------



## marsico (Jul 21, 2018)

Hay alguna chance de saber cual es? Esta inmediatamente atrás? No hay chance de saber de cuánto es, no? Disculpa tantas preguntas.


----------



## pandacba (Jul 21, 2018)

Porque no pones unas fotos de la placa? sin ver nada, nada te podemos ayudar


----------



## marsico (Jul 21, 2018)

Tienen razón. Ahora imposible. Mañana subo. Gracias por responder!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 22, 2018)

El fusible debe estar ente una de las patas del Varistor y uno de los cables de alimentación . . .  sólo son dos caminos de cobre por seguir  , mejor las fotos frente y dorso de la plaqueta.


----------



## pandacba (Jul 22, 2018)

incluso el fusible puede ser SMD como si fuera una R SMD


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 22, 2018)

Para la duda que veo sigue en el aire.

Diodos:






Resistencias:




La misma duda la tuve hace unos años.

Ojo con los fogonazos en placa. Dicha mancha negruzca muchas veces está compuesta-repleta de diminutos restos metálicos de la placa de baquelita o del componente quemado.
Se debe raspar y limpiar bien toda la zona afectada, antes de volver a conectar la corriente.

Saludos.


----------



## marsico (Jul 22, 2018)

Excelente pinchavalvulas, gracias por esa aclaración tan explicita, muy util, de cabeza me tiraba a decir que era un zener por el simbolo caracteristico similar al del diodo ( despues de haber posteado aca en la plancha tiene impreso la palabra 'znr' ) ...pero es un varistor, no entiendo por que, voy a ver si mañana vuelvo a desarmar todo y lo subo, muchas gracias !


----------



## marsico (Jul 23, 2018)

De nuevo *[Término innecesariamente grotesco para un Foro Técnico] * y otro de 130 de 7mm, el tema del tamaño es una cuestión constructiva o tiene algo implícito que debería prestar atención...? ( el que tenía era de 10mm ) siendo el aparato para 110 compré uno de 130 y otro de 175... en fin.. ademas no tienen el mismo código exacto, el del aparato tenia un 10S271K, el que compré en lugar de S tiene una D, alguno tiene idea que significa? Gracias.


----------



## pandacba (Jul 23, 2018)

El diámetro es una carácteristica, tien que ser del mismo que tenias
Si te tomás la molestia de buscar con el buscador que tu prefieras podes bajarte algunos catálogos con toda la información acerca de subfijos, diámetros etc etc


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 23, 2018)

Por otro lado , si subieras fotos de la placa veríamos si es posible adaptarla sencillamente a 220 Vac !


----------

